# PE Exam Power Discipline



## peteaxel (Jun 9, 2009)

I am sure there is thread on this site that addresses this question. I am in the process to start studying for the October 2009 PE Power exam. What are some of the references you would recommend to study from for those of you who have taken the April 09 exam? Obviously the NEC 2008 is on of them, I heard Power System Analysis by Grainger and Stevenson is another, any others??????

Thanks a bunch.... :thankyou: :construction:


----------



## le.boot (Jun 10, 2009)

I had a bunch that I took, but the most helpful for me was the Machines, Drives and Power Systems by Wildi. (As for studying, the new NCEES Sample Questions is a must!).

I also had an engineering economic analysis book (leftover from college) that was helpful. It had tons of examples of different types of problems and was more helpful than the EERM was in this area. But, there aren't a lot of these problems, so if you have a book like it, bring it (or borrow one), if not, I wouldn't spend a lot on one.

I had an older copy of the EERM, but there are only a few pages that I really used a lot.

I brought both my NEC and NEC handbook. If you don't have a handbook, I'd try to borrow one.

I have the Grainger book, but didn't really find it helpful. I've seen it recommended a lot though.

Good Luck!


----------



## peteaxel (Jun 10, 2009)

le.boot said:


> I had a bunch that I took, but the most helpful for me was the Machines, Drives and Power Systems by Wildi. (As for studying, the new NCEES Sample Questions is a must!).
> I also had an engineering economic analysis book (leftover from college) that was helpful. It had tons of examples of different types of problems and was more helpful than the EERM was in this area. But, there aren't a lot of these problems, so if you have a book like it, bring it (or borrow one), if not, I wouldn't spend a lot on one.
> 
> I had an older copy of the EERM, but there are only a few pages that I really used a lot.
> ...


Thanks for the information. Did you take the exam this past April ???

Good luck.


----------



## geofs_PE (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's a thread on the subject:

PE Power Exam References

There's some sound advice there.


----------



## le.boot (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I took it in April.

The references I took were generally helpful, except that I really didn't have a good reference for the delta/wye balanced/unbalanced load problems. There were a few threads on this site that went step by step through a couple of those problems...it was really helpful. I actually printed the threads out and took them in with me.

Good luck!


----------

